# 2012 Bowtech Assassin with LOTS of extras.



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

2012 Bowtech Assassin with Extras

$600 OBO

Bow is in great condition. It does show some sign of normal use but has been very well taken care of. This package includes everything you need to be ready for hunting season. Don't let the lack of rifle or muzzleloader tags keep you from hunting. It's not too late to pick up a bow and leftover archery tag. 

Call or text with any questions. I can text or email pictures to interested buyers.
801-889-6210

2012 Bowtech Assassin
60-70# Limbs
Draw length adjustable from 26-30"

Accessories Include:
-2013 CBE Tek Hunter
- vented housing
- rhino pin
- extra standard pin
- extra fiber optic and fiber optic tubing
- sight light with extra batteries
- 3rd axis adjustment block
- protective hard case
- protective housing cover
-Trophy Taker Smack Down rest
-12" b-stinger stabilizer with 11 oz weight.
-Vista V-Pod Kickstand
-2012 Tight Spot 5 arrow quiver
-10 gold tip pro hunter arrows
-6 Black Eagle Carnivore Arrows
-6 100gr Slick Trick Viper Trick broadheads
-Carter 2 Shot mechanical release
-Redfield Raider 550 Rangefinder
-Tarantula Protective soft case
-Small accessory box with miscellaneous bow and arrow components.


----------

